# What is a good LYS in Phoenix, AZ



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm going to be in Phoenix in a couple of weeks. What LYS do you knitters from that area like? I found around 7 of them online but they all have mixed reviews. I'd like to have some KPers from there suggest some for me please


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm jealous. I like Knit Happens the best and CJ, the owners is fabulous. She is always up on the newest patterns & yarns. She also has a great button selection. If you have time she also runs great 2 hour classes

The other one that's great, huge high end selection is Jessica Knits. Now that Jessica has sold the store it's a much more pleasant place to shop at
They are on the expensive side but they carry yarns that you've never seen & also have a huge selection of patterns

I wouldn't even bother with the other shops. These 2 float miles above the others
Happy Shopping


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you Michelle. I did have Knit Happens on my list so I will there for sure. I 'll try to make it to Jessica Knits too if we have time


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I was visiting in Scottsdale last May and my DIL took me to Jessica Knits. Very nice selection and the folks there were very nice. I'm going back to Scottsdale at the end of the month and just might have DIL take me there again.


----------



## Jwhisel (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree totally with Knit Happens. The customer service is great and very capable.



Grandma Laurie said:


> I'm going to be in Phoenix in a couple of weeks. What LYS do you knitters from that area like? I found around 7 of them online but they all have mixed reviews. I'd like to have some KPers from there suggest some for me please


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

I lived in Scottsdale for 6 years, and moved back to Mass. in 2010. I use to go to Jessica Knits, and now that I heard she sold the store to a new owner, I am sure it's better! Jessica was not the most personable, but the store is so quaint, and in a pretty spot . Great yarn too! I went to Knit Happens as well. Also, a wonderful store! Have fun.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe I'll have to check out Knit Happens!


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Maybe I'll have to check out Knit Happens!


Definitely should! You will not be disappointed !


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Knit Happens is a must and I totally agree about Jesica's, such a nice place now and open consistent hours.
If you are in North Scottsdale do not miss Bonnie's in Carefree. If you are in Mesa The Fiber Factory on Main street is good too.
Can anyone recommend any shops on the West side or in Gilbert/Chandler or Tucson? Not familiar with these areas but would like to be. Also, is there a yarn shop in Jerome?


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

In Tucson the best one we have found is Kiwi knitting shop
Run by Lynn who is very nice & always helpful
We have gone to the other shops in Tucson like Pearls but we weren't impressed at all


----------



## Snowbird2be (Dec 16, 2012)

I spend the winter in Mesa. Have to agree that Jessica Knits is a favorite. The staff is very helpful & friendly. I needed a GPS to find it but it was worth the search!


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

I also remember Arizona Knitting and Needlepoint in Old Town 3617 N. Goldwater Boulevard It had a nice selection of yarn too.


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

In Jerome I've visited Knit1Bead 2. Here is the web site.

www.knit1bead2.com/


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm looking forward to visiting these shops.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

My favorite is Fiber Factory in Mesa.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine too Am. Great classes and teachers too.


----------



## naxbird (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry but this store closed. (The Knit & needlework on goldwater) I found out one day when I went there. Very disappointing. I looked for a sign about a new location but there was none.
Linda


----------



## naxbird (Jul 22, 2011)

Tempe Yarn & Fiber is a great store to visit. It's located on University in Tempe. The owners and staff are very friendly and helpful.

Linda


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

naxbird said:


> Sorry but this store closed. (The Knit & needlework on goldwater) I found out one day when I went there. Very disappointing. I looked for a sign about a new location but there was none.
> Linda


Oh that's too bad! I used to go there. Did they move or close for good?


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

babbee said:


> naxbird said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but this store closed. (The Knit & needlework on goldwater) I found out one day when I went there. Very disappointing. I looked for a sign about a new location but there was none.
> ...


Oops, I guess you did not see a sign for a new location..... oh well.


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

naxbird said:


> Tempe Yarn & Fiber is a great store to visit. It's located on University in Tempe. The owners and staff are very friendly and helpful.
> 
> Linda


I went there a few times too. I forgot about this one. Yes, it's nice and the owners were very nice too!


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

There use to be a nice yarn shop just off them main street of Glendale next to the Masonic Senter. Don't know if she is still there and sorry I can't remember the name of the shop. It has been to many years sence I have been there. LOL


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

fyi, Dragonfly Yarns in Surprise has closed down as well. That leaves us with one shop on the West side....Boooo


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

I love Bonnie's in Carefree. Very nice array of projects and some kits also available. A nice selection of beautiful yarns as well.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I went to Knit Happens and Jessica Knits today and loved them both!! Thank you all for telling me about them. I give both shops an A plus. I had a very fun day and am coming home with some wonderful yarn for projects coming up and some beautiful buttons too.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, good for you! I've been looking at patterns to see what I "need" yarn for.  My son will get here tomorrow afternoon, and we will leave Saturday morning for the l-o-n-g drive to Scottsdale. How about a pic of the yarn you bought?


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Oh, good for you! I've been looking at patterns to see what I "need" yarn for.  My son will get here tomorrow afternoon, and we will leave Saturday morning for the l-o-n-g drive to Scottsdale. How about a pic of the yarn you bought?


I'll try and put up a picture soon. I've been wanting to make the Shalom Cardigan - I think that's what it is called - so I got yarn for that. There was a cardigan made up at Knit Happens and I loved the yarn it was knit in so I bought some in a blue multi. Their's was done up in a sort of plum multi. It was very nice. They also have some nice shawl oins at both stores so check those out too


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

That should say shawl pins!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay Gayle here is what I got. From Jessica Knits I bought the cute little Blue Sky Alpaca patterns. I bought the pink Zarina yarn to make the baby hat and mitts for my great niece due in March. From Knit Happens I got the blue multi Taria Tweed by Plymouth Yarn to make the Shalom Cardigan. The shawl pins and buttons were so much fun to pick out. I have plans for all of them  I had also bought two skiens of a mohair blend for a gift for a friend. I already gave them to her orthey would be in the picture too. I'm anxious to start my cardigan but I need to get the hat and mitts done first.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

O-h-h. Very Pretty! I don't think I'm going to go to either of the shops. I really, really want to use up some of my stash. Have started a bolero style 3/4 sleeve sweater and today I started knitting a "lace" trim for one of the GD dresses. It's a light and dark grey knit stripe and had a kind of flounce on it that has come unstitched in a couple of places. Not sure how it was sewn on before as the flounce is bigger around than the hem of the dress - even when the dress is stretched as far as it will go. An d where the flounce is still sewn on, it doesnt look like its ruffled. (hard to explain). Looked for a pre-made ruffle trim to put on it but didn't find anything that looked good, so I decided I could knit something. Don't have much done at this point but will send a pic when I get further along, and then when I'm done.

Looking forward to the nice weather for the next couple of days.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Okay Gayle here is what I got. From Jessica Knits I bought the cute little Blue Sky Alpaca patterns. I bought the pink Zarina yarn to make the baby hat and mitts for my great niece due in March. From Knit Happens I got the blue multi Taria Tweed by Plymouth Yarn to make the Shalom Cardigan. The shawl pins and buttons were so much fun to pick out. I have plans for all of them  I had also bought two skiens of a mohair blend for a gift for a friend. I already gave them to her orthey would be in the picture too. I'm anxious to start my cardigan but I need to get the hat and mitts done first.


Well, I caved in. DIL took me to Jessica Knits this afternoon, and this is what I bought. This is what I plan to make with it. http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns_LanaDoro.asp 
(The Lady Poncho)


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Gale that is going to be absolutely beautiful! It's hard to pass up a good yarn store.  I will be waiting to see a picture when you're done. I'm working on the hat and mitts right now. I'll post a picture on kp when I'm done.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I just love the pattern you chose so I downloaded it - now it's on my to do list with the hundreds of other patterns


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> I just love the pattern you chose so I downloaded it - now it's on my to do list with the hundreds of other patterns


Glad I could help you out.


----------



## xoxo (May 12, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> I'm going to be in Phoenix in a couple of weeks. What LYS do you knitters from that area like? I found around 7 of them online but they all have mixed reviews. I'd like to have some KPers from there suggest some for me please


I live in Scottsdale/Phoenix - 30 years now. My number one recommended LYS is JKnits & Crochets (formerly Jessica Knits) 480.515.4454. Tammy is the owner. Allow yourself time. Some very nice yarn and cute yarn bags too.

Bonnie's Knits in Carefree is very nice, but it is a bit of a drive if you are staying in south Scottsdale or Phoenix. If you do go up there, be sure to have lunch at the English Rose Tea Room 480.488.4812. Jo is the owner.

Glendale, Sun City, Tucson, etc. are going to be a drive for you unless you are staying a couple extra days just to go yarn shopping.

Fiber Factory in Mesa sold to new owners about 8 years ago...don't waste your time now.

Knit Happens - it's okay, but the owner is kind of off the deep end, I would spend my money elsewhere.

Have fun.


----------



## xoxo (May 12, 2011)

babbee said:


> I also remember Arizona Knitting and Needlepoint in Old Town 3617 N. Goldwater Boulevard It had a nice selection of yarn too.


This store is now closed.


----------

